# New Dispensary,,, GREAT VALUE



## POTpoor (Oct 5, 2014)

A new Dispensary opened in town,, 8 grams plus two nice doobs for $43.50,,  can't argue that,,  I might have to go back and load up on the PENNYWISE,, great smoke, also got power bud, g-13, blueberry kush, and god's gift 

View attachment P1030006.JPG


View attachment P1030007.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2014)

You suppose that is outdoor stuff showing up already? That is crazy prices. Seattle was 35 for one gram last week.
Have fun with the sampling menu.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow, that's cheap...giving it away. That will run the honest hippies out of business


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 6, 2014)

That's awesome. Good to see some competitive prices.


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 6, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> You suppose that is outdoor stuff showing up already? That is crazy prices. Seattle was 35 for one gram last week.
> Have fun with the sampling menu.


  No, it was really nice indoor rose,, I was told this morning that two of the grams were 1st customer freebies, won't happen again  bummer,,


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 6, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> Wow, that's cheap...giving it away. That will run the honest hippies out of business


  ya,, about 140 a oz. which i feel is pretty fair!!!


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 6, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> You suppose that is outdoor stuff showing up already? That is crazy prices. Seattle was 35 for one gram last week.
> Have fun with the sampling menu.


  just should have came north,, then took 20 on home.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 6, 2014)

POTpoor said:


> ya,, about 140 a oz. which i feel is pretty fair!!!



Wow...it's 350-400 here, I'll stay here


----------



## Batman (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks tasty yammy!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

POTpoor said:


> A new Dispensary opened in town,, 8 grams plus two nice doobs for $43.50,,  can't argue that,,  I might have to go back and load up on the PENNYWISE,, great smoke, also got power bud, g-13, blueberry kush, and god's gift




This is normal for Toronto $8 a gram. You guys can keep your medical states at $35 a gram. 
Nice score POTpoor
$35 in Toronto would get you caviar 2 Grams of 5 star flower rolled in melted BHO then rolled in full melt hash


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 27, 2015)

That's a fair price.


----------

